# Using clear Silicone caulking instead of electrical tape?



## Edwood

Instead of using electrical tape, would it be a good idea to use clear silicone caulking (like the ones they use for aquariums)?

 Would it react badly to copper?
 I'm hoping it would be a good solution to seal against moisture for an exposed section of old wire, along with insulating it. I can't desolder the connector and silde heatshrink on as the connector is molded on. 

 -Ed


----------



## hk29

as an aside: you can buy liquid electronical tape at Home Depot/lowes ...

 Not sure abou your question ... sorry.


----------



## PYROTAK

use hot glue 

 [/thread]


----------



## LKraven

Silicone caulking is typically silicone rubber with an acetic acid solvent (that's why it smells like vinegar.)

 The acid will react with the copper, though probably not with enough to weaken the wire. Over time, who knows.

 Another downside is that it takes about 24-48 hours to cure, so it's got to be handled gingerly in the meantime, and while it's curing it gives off fumes that are pretty bad for you. I wouldn't use it in a closed case where the fumes could concentrate.

 In this case, I'd say get some of that liquid electrical tape that's been suggested (I have no personal experience with it), or some quick-curing hot glue. It'll cure in a few minutes, and if strength, bonding, or air-tightness is not your concern, it'll work perfectly for what you want: it will insulate the wires and prevent them from coming loose.

 LK


----------



## ppl

RTV silicon has so much leekage current i would not use it


----------



## rayofsi

cold shrink tape


----------



## Pars

GE Silicone II is non-acidic and is fine for electronics work. Another thing you could consider is Q-Dope, but this would be more expensive. Also, clear nail polish, poyurethane or varnish will also work.


----------



## Edwood

Thanks for the suggestions guys.

 -Ed


----------



## KYTGuy

I worked with large DC machinery for twenty-six years...we thought we had really gone to heaven when RTV came out for use as a sealant.

 Some years later, we were stunned to get a communique from GE (who makes motors and wires, and RTV), and they said that "in any device that uses electricity and has exposed copper connections or commutators, DO NOT USE RTV"...it discharges a gas, which diffuses into any exposed copper, and changes/reduces the conductivity of the skin of the copper. The effect was enough to cause catastrophic damage to highly stressed motors and connections, and took some real sleuthing to find the cause. 

 FWIW

 Big Ugly


----------



## PinkFloyd

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* 
_Instead of using electrical tape, would it be a good idea to use clear silicone caulking (like the ones they use for aquariums)?

 Would it react badly to copper?
 I'm hoping it would be a good solution to seal against moisture for an exposed section of old wire, along with insulating it. I can't desolder the connector and silde heatshrink on as the connector is molded on. 

 -Ed_

 

What type of connector is it? if it is detachable from the PCB you may be better off either sourcing a new connector or hardwiring directly onto the pins on the board and then securing the joint with heatshrink.

 If the wire is exposed it's probably oxidised and it's not a good idea to add insult to injury with hot glue etc. string and sellotape jobs are best avoided! best to strip the old stuff out and replace it with some new wire IMO.

 Pinkie.


----------

